# What places do you take your Malt babies?



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Wondering, since we have never had an "indoor" dog, so to speak, at least one less than 80 lbs, where do you take your babies. I saw someone on another thread that said they took theirs to restaurants, and stores?? Do they let you do that??


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Some cities are a lot more dog friendly. My neighbor was just in Fort Lauderdale, FL and they said there were dogs everywhere. People could take them into stores, to restaurants, etc. Most of the dogs were so well trained they didn't even need leashes.

Most people have to smuggle there dogs into places. I've taken Lexi to Kmart, the mall, and a couple of other places. She has started to bark so I don't do that anymore.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

pasadena seems a little dog friendly but not the greatest

jongee is never allowed where theres food like coffee shops, restaurants, etc, but mostly if jongee is in her carrier and have it zipped up nobody seems to notice her and i am able to take her to grocerystores sometimes if i snuggle her in, 

but ihave been kicked out of IKEA, target when i took jongee with me at the door

shes fine when i take her on leash at the bank, clothes stores, post office, etc but shes usually is in her carrier most of the time carried around just in case i might get kicked out, shes also been on the ferry to Catalina island in her carrier too but she had motion sickness and vomited


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My Post Office has a big old sign on the door that says "NO PETS ALLOWED...EVEN SMALL DOGS IN CARRIERS...VIOLATORS WILL BE FINED." I'm not sure if this is legal, but I certainly don't want anyone messing with my mail delivery so I respect the sign. I haven't snuck (I know that isn't really a word) our pup anywhere yet, but as soon as my bag comes, I will. I have taken her to Staples and they were happy to have her in my arms. Same with Home Depot. I guess they are used to it because both stores are in the same center as PetSmart. Oh, and I did take her into Bed Bath and Beyond, but one of the customers complained to the CS desk. The girl behind the register said that she told the complainer that my dog was a "service dog". So I guess the employees didn't object!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I always take sunny in his carrier when i take him places he has gone to walmart, crafts stores, barnes and noble, pet stores (of course), real quick in to a nail salon but i didnt think the fumes were very good for him so i left, a few restrants but they all warned me if someone complained i would have to leave...and we have been kicked out of walmart, gas stations, and rest stops on the turnpike (i got mad about that one)


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I know I said I take Vinny everywhere. I live in a small town and I don't purposely show him around in restaurants or grocery stores, but the staff has definitely seen him in his bag, he is very well behaved in it and usually sleeps. Everyone knows I have him and he is the only Maltese within 3 or 4 hundred miles so he attracts alot of attention. When we go into the post office, or department stores I take him out of his bag and carry him, and I have yet to be asked to leave. I also think that Canada is not as strict about little dogs as the U.S. I hope that didn't offend anyone, it is just the impression I get from reading different posts.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I took Flurry to Chili's restaurant he loved the chicken, lol. A funny thing did happen there my husband said quit feeding the dog the chicken so I stopped. He let out one big bark of an opinion, we were seated next to the kitchen The people looked horrified, I Held back the laughter, as all utensils stopped mid air, mouths dropped. 
I take him to Petco, to the post office, to the drug store, to the mall, jewlery store, to get his name tag engraved, to Coach store for his collar, to see Santa at the mall, Santa would not see him there so I took him to Petco to see Santa. I have taken him to Stop & Shop they let him in sitting in the children's seat. Everywhere else he just sits in his bag hoping I get something to eat. I have taken him to the photographers in the mall. After 7PM dogs are allowed in our mall. He was thrown out of Walmart. The way that the lady did it caused me to stop shopping there very often,picture this; I walk in with what looks like a pocket book, no one sees the dog in the bag except for the package checker. She yells, "No Dogs allowed!!" Everyone turned and looked at me, they probably thought she was talking to me and I was dating her husband or some crazy thing, I was sooooo embarrassed, I walked out. I have only shopped there with a friend once in the past 3 mths. I bought nothing. I used to be a once a week shopper, I have saved a fortune keeping away from all those bargains, rofl. Pet shops always let you in; Petco, Pet Smart, Petland. Check with your mall to see if they have night dog hours, ask the store if it is ok. If they
sell pet supplies they love you. Build a bear is dog friendly because I buy Flurry's clothes there.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Most people here dont mind sunny, i alwasy joke this is the maltese capital of the country lol if you are ever in palm beach you are deffiently gonna see a few maltese when i flew out of the local airport he wasnt even the only one on our plane, but some people really just pissy when i show up with him i like said i have been to walmart and gotten kicked out of walmart i totally think its just the employies call about this type of stuff becuase i have had people who work there (like even managers and stuff) see him and just go awww but then sometimes you get someone who wants to put up a fuss and not let you in. When i got kicked out of wall mart i took him out of his bag and let him walk around on his leash in that little area between were you go in a door but there is another set of doors before you are in the store( there are usually vending machines) well i guess be looked really pathetic becuase someone went over to one of those littel machines that you with stuffed animals out of and got sunny something to chew on lol. With reastrants i really only bring him into a sit down type place if i have no other choose like if we are out of town and i cant leave him alone at the hotel it seems to work best to just flat out telling the on duty manager you have a small dog with out who will not be coming out of his bag and he needs to come in with you and they are ok with it not pleased but wont kick you out later. Its the other people in teh stores and stuff that i think get us in trouble for having our dogs lol i was in teh er ,yeah thats right someone brought there dog to the hospital waiting room, and the doctors and nurses and other people working there never said i think but this dog was walking around on a leash so i know they saw it but then a person in teh waiting room complained they didnt feel comftorable with the dog there (you know those toy poodles and just so unerving lol) so then they had to take the dog outside. The only time i ever had sunny bark with i had him out was the first time i put him in his carrier bag and he kinda freaked out and didnt want to be in there although he seems to love it now feels safe or something i think, and when i had him in the crafts store there were these 2 like 10 year ols playing tag in the store and like screaming with they did it so he saw them and barked but i just went someplace he couldnt see them and he as fine again.


----------



## RAZMO (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a pouch that goes over my shoulders and hangs in the front, so when Jasmine is in it you only see her head. Most of the time no one even notices her. We have taken her in Target, Lowe's, Circuit City and Home Depot. Only one time we wern't allowed to take her in Lowe's and it made me mad because the women behind the desk sent this boy with some kind of handicap to tell us she could not come in and she was in her pouch. Also one time in K-mart at Christmas time and the guy at the door was very rude. When we got home I sent them a very long e-male about how rude the guy was and how I would never step foot in another one of there stores. All in all though every one usually just wants to pet and talk to her and she loves it.
BETTY


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Lets see.. i've only been thrown out of the rest stop on the Garden state Parkway. We were headed to NYC! I have taken Kodie to NYC many many times for the whole day.. we go into many clothing stores and the employees always ask me to take him out of his bag! NYC is very dog friendly! We were even allowed to eat in an italian restaurant in little italy with Kodie in his bag... the employee said as long as he doesnt bark... come right in! haha.. I have eaten at soooo many restaurants in NYC with Kodie in his bag on the floor.. he usually sleeps while we eat. Hes been on the subway in NYC, central park.... 
Around my house he has been to best buys (without even being in a bag.. i just hold him), target, walmart, applebees (many times!), hes been to 4 different malls, a pizza place on the ocean city boardwalk, hes been on the boardwalk, Friendlys restaurant, I think Dennys too, umm... lets just say that the whole first year of having Kodie.. he didnt really make ANY sounds and he was only around 2lbs soo I took him EVERYWHERE! I wanna try taking him to the movies... but my bf wont let me







I have to be kinda careful now that Kodie learned to bark.. haha.. but he still goes places... maybe just not as many restaurants.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow!! You guys really get around!! I know about PetSmart and that they are obviously "doggie friendly", I also know about 1 other Pet Botique here in Tucson that let you bring your pup. I guess maybe I'll just have to get out there and see who throws us out and who doesn't!! I realize quite a few places deal with the local County Health Departments and will not allow pets because of health regulations. Maybe Starbucks?? They have outdoor seating.......thanks for the information. It's amazing how different towns are "pet friendly" and others are not. In Europe when you go to a restaurant, not only are pets welcome they even "serve" your pet snacks and meals on their own plates!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I take Tini everywhere with me. The only place we have ever been kicked out of was a little tiny market in East Lansing. We go to bookstores, Target, Michaels, she has been to Meijer a few times, Bruegers Bagels, Panera, Rite Aid...pretty much where ever I go. I have this pink bag. Tini never even sticks her head out...she just chills out inside! 

No one seems to notice...if someone does notice it is always a kid!!!  It cracks me up!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Natalie,
Cute bag, I love it, where did you get it??


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Jan 27 2005, 11:38 AM
> *Natalie,
> Cute bag, I love it, where did you get it??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31904*


[/QUOTE]


Petsmart.com $29!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wanted to wait until she was "full grown" before I spent a lot of money on a bag, but I just LOVE this one. I don't think she will ever grow out of it either!!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Key west is super dog friendly they will let your dog in anywhere and not just little dogs either i have been with people who brough their german shepeard in with them lol i had an awsome time brining sunny there lol i got sunny the $25 petsmart bag to becuase i was worried about him growing out of an expensive bag he has this one


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Miami Beach is very pet friendly. I can take Bella every where. Now in Miami, they are a bit more picky. I got kicked out of Fudruckers and another restaurant. Otherwise, I only take her when I know it's ok.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I take Lucy everywhere in her carriers









Whenever somebody sees her, they make a big deal out of it and ask to hold her, etc. Restaurants are fine, in fact in a couple of places they're given her little bowls of water, etc.

I guess I have a dog friendly town - thank gooodness =]


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

puppylucy, What state do you live?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> puppylucy, What state do you live?[/B]


This is sooo late but I live in Florida


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I found a denim backpack, not waterproof (it breathes) at Mervyn's last spring, a year ago,put a black mesh window in it. So Zoey rides on my back everywhere I go. 
Some people have noticed the backpack moves but, so far, I have never been kicked out of anyplace. She is quiet, only giving a tiny bark when she smells another dog!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

We take Ruby Jean everywhere with us and so far only got kicked out of Target--she is starting to bark more now when she smells, sees, hears, other dogs and especially children....so .....I'm not sure about taking her in restaurants anymore







--she started barking while we were having breakfast the other morning at IHOP...nobody said anything but boy were we ever embarrassed.







When we got up to leave the people near us were sure checking us out to see where the "bark" came from....


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We take Miko everywhere but he is always in his large sized Juicy carrier. He has been to numerous restaurants, lots of supermarkets, stores, malls, movies and even a museum once. He is quite a traveler and unless he sees a big dog, he is always quiet.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

We've been taking Izzy everywhere in her Juicy Carrier also. I made a velco curtain from guaze material to cover the larger end. Izzy can poke her head around the guaze and she can certainly breathe through it and it gives a bit more privacy.

Izzy has been to many restaurants, grocery stores, shoppes, Walmart, etc. She is usually very guiet. Our _trickiest_ place we took her to was the PX commisary on the military base. We were shopping for over two hours. I even took her to the restroom mid way and put a pee pad on the floor, she peed on command, I tossed it into the trash and we continued our shopping. I thought if the military personel didn't discover her, no one would.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 29 2005, 06:18 PM
> *We've been taking Izzy everywhere in her Juicy Carrier also.  I made a velco curtain from guaze material to cover the larger end.  Izzy can poke her head around the guaze and she can certainly breathe through it and it gives a bit more privacy.
> 
> Izzy has been to many restaurants, grocery stores, shoppes, Walmart, etc.  She is usually very guiet.  Our trickiest place we took her to was the PX commisary on the military base.  We were shopping for over two hours.  I even took her to the restroom mid way and put a pee pad on the floor, she peed on command, I tossed it into the trash and we continued our shopping.  I thought if the military personel didn't discover her, no one would.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Izzy sounds like she may have a future in espionage.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

haha.. I was kicked out of my first shopping place this weekend! I was at IKEA in PA and got kicked out cause i had kodie. He was in a black bag that was completely shut but they still saw him!







I wouldnt be so mad but he was being such a good boy!! He wasnt making a peep!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 29 2005, 07:09 PM
> *haha.. I was kicked out of my first shopping place this weekend!  I was at IKEA in PA and got kicked out cause i had kodie.  He was in a black bag that was completely shut but they still saw him!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What a bummer...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Mar 29 2005, 07:09 PM
> *haha.. I was kicked out of my first shopping place this weekend!  I was at IKEA in PA and got kicked out cause i had kodie.  He was in a black bag that was completely shut but they still saw him!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That stinks







I was kicked out of walmart with Phoebe in her bag. It was like the girl saw me coming from a mile away. I didn't think they dealt with it that often, but I guess with Petco next door, they are prepared.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+Mar 30 2005, 04:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stinks







I was kicked out of walmart with Phoebe in her bag. It was like the girl saw me coming from a mile away. I didn't think they dealt with it that often, but I guess with Petco next door, they are prepared.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47525
[/B][/QUOTE]
I've gone into Walmart and Target with our puppy with no problem. As a matter of fact, she's traveled with me to Gap, Banana Republic, Williams-Sonoma (they actually had me take her out of the bag so they could get a better look), Pottery Barn, Pier I, Coach, and countless number of small boutiques. My attitude is if my puppy isn't welcome, then neither is my cash. We have large malls here, although I prefer to shop in smaller outdoor centers. We have quite a few around here that have chains as well as boutiques. I find these to be the most pet friendly. At our Pottery Barn, the sales girl even offered me a bottle of water for my puppy. She was very impressed that Valletta drank from the cap!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> She was very impressed that Valletta drank from the cap![/B]


Lucy does that too


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We have taken Miko to Rodeo drive in Beverly Hills and he was welcomed into every one of those stores without his carrier!!! The guards would wave us in.... While we have kicked out of the Target unless Miko is well concealed in his carrier. I find that to be outrageous.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes--we are welcome into Nordie's but not Target....WHATEVER!!









saltymalty~I feel the same way you do-if Ruby's not welcome then neither is my money!! :lol:


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I dread the first time we're kicked out of somewhere. I don't know how I'll react. I hope I huff and puff and declare I'm taking my money elsewhere but I don't handle rejection well.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

We can take dogs into stores, but not restrants. Actually, on my flight to washington, someone brought they're dog onto to plane in they're bag! It was well bahaved too!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 30 2005, 10:02 PM
> *I dread the first time we're kicked out of somewhere.  I don't know how I'll react.  I hope I huff and puff and declare I'm taking my money elsewhere but I don't handle rejection well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47639*


[/QUOTE]

lol i can't take rejection either :lol:

i actually got kicked out of the library of all places today







she was sitting fully zipped up in her bag and this psycho librarian started glaring at the bag and then started sloooooowly approaching. she finally got right up close, crouched down, looked at lucy in the bag and was like "is that a real dog?" and i was like "well yeah" and she was like "she needs to be outside. now." they didn't even let me check my books out!

and the worst thing was i couldn't tell them i'd take my money elsewhere. i mean, what am i gonna say - I WILL RETURN THESE BOOKS ON TIME AND PAY NO FEES!? haha.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ive been kicked out of IKEA and Target and Restaurants

but if i have my carrier closed in go into markets ppl tend not to say anything but they still notice jongee in my bag and just go crazy over her


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

We were waiting in the waiting area of a restaurant yesterday and Ruby Jean heard kids and she went bonkers barking like crazy--I WAS SO EMBARRASSED!!!







The hostess looked at us as if to say your really not going to try to get in here with that dog--so we left with our tails between our legs.....







I was truly embarrassed-now I'm paranoid about taking her anywhere.....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 30 2005, 11:37 PM
> *and the worst thing was i couldn't tell them i'd take my money elsewhere. i mean, what am i gonna say - I WILL RETURN THESE BOOKS ON TIME AND PAY NO FEES!? haha.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47662*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Mar 30 2005, 06:12 PM
> *I've gone into Walmart and Target with our puppy with no problem.  As a matter of fact, she's traveled with me to Gap, Banana Republic, Williams-Sonoma (they actually had me take her out of the bag so they could get a better look), Pottery Barn, Pier I, Coach, and countless number of small boutiques.  My attitude is if my puppy isn't welcome, then neither is my cash.  We have large malls here, although I prefer to shop in smaller outdoor centers.  We have quite a few around here that have chains as well as boutiques.  I find these to be the most pet friendly.  At our Pottery Barn, the sales girl even offered me a bottle of water for my puppy.  She was very impressed that Valletta drank from the cap!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47552*


[/QUOTE]
I agree... the smaller outdoor centers are really really nice! They LOVE kodie! Ever go to the Cherry Hill area? In Marlton, NJ there is a big shopping area with high end stores that LOVE dogs... they even have a jakes dog store there. 

If anyone ever goes to NYC... dont worry they are dog FRIENDLY there!







A restaurant even said we can bring Kodie inside as long as he stays quiet!! (It was a place in little italy)


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 30 2005, 11:37 PM
> *[and the worst thing was i couldn't tell them i'd take my money elsewhere. i mean, what am i gonna say - I WILL RETURN THESE BOOKS ON TIME AND PAY NO FEES!? haha.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47662*


[/QUOTE]


HAHAHA


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Mar 31 2005, 01:12 AM
> *We were waiting in the waiting area of a restaurant yesterday and Ruby Jean heard kids and she went bonkers barking like crazy--I WAS SO EMBARRASSED!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ohhhhh....I hope it won't happen again. Miko once barked while we were eating at PF Chang's but it was so loud there, that no one even heard him!! Miko tends to get upset if we just put the bag down and he can't see us. If he doesn't see us, then he needs scenery (like a window or other people to see).


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Since I have the two puppies right now (till daughter takes Sadie), it is way easier for me to leave them at home. I'm sure I'll take Sassy with me sometimes when Sadie is away. The main reason that I don't get too put out about the dog issue is that I don't think I'd want to be shopping at a nice store and have a german shepherd or a rotty walking around, sniffing, etc. While our dogs are little and can be held or put into a bag, I can kind of understand that a big store like Target might find it easier to ban all dogs (that aren't service dogs) rather than have to explain why some can come in and others have to stay out. I really love my puppies, and I try not to be gone more than 2 or 3 hours at a time. I also like to have the time to myself without having to worry about them.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Mar 31 2005, 08:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree... the smaller outdoor centers are really really nice! They LOVE kodie! Ever go to the Cherry Hill area? In Marlton, NJ there is a big shopping area with high end stores that LOVE dogs... they even have a jakes dog store there. 

If anyone ever goes to NYC... dont worry they are dog FRIENDLY there!







A restaurant even said we can bring Kodie inside as long as he stays quiet!! (It was a place in little italy)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47726
[/B][/QUOTE]
I grew up in Cherry Hill, although my family no longer lives there. I haven't been down there recently, but my mother and I usually spend a day shopping and going to some of our old haunts.


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

I go back and forth between Davis/Natomas CA and the Walnut Creek CA area, does anyone know besides pet stores what places are pet friendly? I just don't want to get kicked out of anywhere.







Thanks!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wrong coast for me, but you could always call ahead to see if somewhere is pet freindly.


----------



## ErnieGirl (May 20, 2005)

I know this is a pretty old thread, but Sisses Momma lives in Tucson and so do I and I know a place you can go, so I don't think it will hurt to respond... Have you ever been to Jamba Juice? I know that the Jamba Juice on Tanque Verde and Sabino Canyon will allow dogs as long as they are small. They won't let you hang out inside after you get your smoothie, but they do have tables and chairs outside that you can sit at with your dog. If you don't live very close to that Jamba Juice, there is also another one on Campbell and Glenn, but I'm not sure about their rules on dogs. I hope this helps you out!


----------

